
SzaboDice: Dice betting in Ethereum smart contract using Random.org via Oraclize - nakamotohimself
http://szabodice.github.io/
======
kristianp
This raises a big red flag for me. Sounds like you lose your investment if
others put in a larger investment?

Play or invest

Each SzaboDice contract is bankrolled by up to five investors. The highest
bidders control the bankroll, the losers surrender their shares.

~~~
schoen
If you search for "divest" in
[https://github.com/szabodice/szabodice.github.io/blob/master...](https://github.com/szabodice/szabodice.github.io/blob/master/dice.sol),
I think the intention is that the smaller investors get a refund in this case
(but I haven't tried to understand the code carefully).

~~~
szabodice
You are correct. If an investor is outbid, his investment is returned to him.

------
stevedekorte
If Ethereum scripts could reference the hash of a future block, you could
eliminate the oracle.

